#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  Visio

## andyweir007

Do we all use Visio regularly when doing PFDs etc? It's very expensive.

See More: Visio

----------


## ammadkhan

We (process engineer) use MS Visio only for sketching purpose or proposing a sketch. For final PFD, P&ID's we normally draw them on AutoCAD.

regards,
Ammad khan

----------


## ammadkhan

We (process engineer) use MS Visio only for sketching purpose or proposing a sketch. For final PFD, P&ID's we normally draw them on AutoCAD.

regards,
Ammad khan

----------


## RalphAByrd

Professional Flow Chart & Diagram Draw for use Microsoft Visio. For final PFD, P&ID's we normally draw them on AutoCAD.

----------

